# Cincinnati Weekly Game



## zhantrim (Dec 7, 2002)

Hey, I live in Cincinnati and currently have a D&D group with 2 others. Our current campaign surrounds a group of epic assassins.  We are looking for serious roleplayers to play in a weekly game.  We already have several DMs, so just players are needed. Costumes preferred  .
Please contact Matt at zhantrim@hotmail.com or phone: 481-8844.
Feel free to leave a message.


----------



## zhantrim (Dec 9, 2002)

Wow. What a great opportunity! I would definitely join if I wasn't already a member!


----------



## zhantrim (Dec 11, 2002)

This is the most incredible opportunity! Some would say this is the chance of a lifetime! Not only do you get to experience week after week of gaming brilliance, but you also get to meet me!


----------



## android (Dec 14, 2002)

SHUT YOUR TRAP


----------

